# Camelot - March 14



## Old No.13 (Apr 3, 2014)

*We're knights of the round table, we dance whenever we're able. We do routines and chorus scenes, with footwork impeccable. We dine well here in Camelot, we eat ham and jam and spam a lot.*

Opened in 1983 as a magical Arthurian kingdom aimed at childern and families, the thrill rides added over subsequent years. Run by Granada Group and Granada Studio Tours (1986-98) it attracted, at it's height in 1995, half a million visitors. A change in ownership couldn't stop dwindling figures and it went into receivership in 2009 before re-opening and carrying on. Bad reviews over cleanliness and maintainance continued, the park even finishing bottom of a healthy eating poll in 2006. 
Camelot closed it's doors at the end of the 2012 season citing the Olympics, the Jubilee and a run or poor summers for its closure. Maybe it was just a bit poo!!

*In war we're tough and able, Quite indefatigable. Between our quests we sequin vests and impersonate Clark Gable. It's a busy life in Camelot, I have to push the pram a lot. *

My main splore for the day was across the road and popped in here on the way back to the car. Plan was to get some good shots of Knightmare, the biggest coaster but as I rounded the corner I was spotted by secca so made a stealthy retreat. Got back to the car and had been blocked in to the rear by plod. Out foxed him tho by driving out......... forwards..........clever!



DSC_0272 by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0279 by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0281 by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0282 by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0283 by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0286 by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0288 by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0289 by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0290 by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0294 by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0296 by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0298 by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0297 by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0303 by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0315 by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0309 by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0313 by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0316 by markrichardson397, on Flickr

*On second thoughts men, we sha'nt go there. Tis a silly place!!*

Thanks for looking, all............


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 4, 2014)

Great pics, I like your escape tactics,thanks for sharing.


----------



## krela (Apr 4, 2014)

Did you jump the queue?? lol.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 4, 2014)

LOL the great escape!

Great location!
Thanks..


----------



## smiler (Apr 4, 2014)

Nice One, Most Enjoyable, Many Thanks.


----------



## Old No.13 (Apr 4, 2014)

krela said:


> Did you jump the queue?? lol.



I bloody jumped when secca came round corner!!


----------



## urbexmodel (Apr 4, 2014)

*secca*

Think you parked where I did !! Did u spot the zombie next to secca hut? Nice pics though !


----------



## GPSJim (Apr 5, 2014)

Love this one, think I'll have to have a wonder around, myself. Love the last pic!


----------

